# A quick hello from a TT noob.



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

Hey guys,

Never owned a TT before and don't know too many around these parts, but figured I'd chime in and say hello and introduce myself and my new toy.

My friends call me Nash and everyone else calls me an a-hole, so hopefully I'll get to meet a few of you this year and you can figure out what to call me... :laugh:

Picked up this super mint 2002 225TT down in south florida a month ago. Funny story is I almost bought this car a year and half ago from a good friend here in GA, but came across a smoking deal on an s2k so went that route. Either way, I ended up with this mint beauty. Drove down to south florida in the corrado with my girl and her daughter. Sold the corrado at a truck stop to shawn, then paid randy for the TT... :laugh: It happened around 1 am so alot of funny things could have went bad, but it didn't... lol..

A pick of all 3 of us conducting business late that night (randy, me, and shawn from left to righ)... :beer: honest guys to deal with.. :heart:










Drove down to the clearwater area in the TT for the rest of the way and then back home to Atlanta after a refreshing stay at the beach.

Anyways, on to the car.

Big thanks to randy for selling me the car... :laugh:
Thanks to my sister noosh (aka loopsnew) for selling back to me the wheels i had sold to her... :laugh:
Thanks out to Stan for getting to me the Toyos tires (my favorite street tire) out to me so quickly.. :heart:
Also, thanks to BFI, Grand Tourismo East, and Best Metal... 

The car itself has only 28,000 miles. Apr Stage 2, stupid clean, air ride, 18X8 and 18X10 wheels, and a bunch of other random things from the blue haldex to boost controler in center vent...






































I'll be at SoWo hanging out under the http://euro-wise.com booth, so come by and say hello and hope to meet a few of you... :beer:

take care,
nash


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome:wave:.
The car looks spot on:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

super nice... congrats on the purchase and welcome! You are the second Nash i know now. I call him Nooshy


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

damn NASH!!! :banghead::banghead: now you are playing with TT's... looks like I need to try a different car now... argh! 

I will see you at SOWO:thumbup:


----------



## canes03 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanx again nash... looking good... will hit you up at SOWO for sure. Looking forward to checking out the MK1.... Take care


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

thanks for the welcome guys.. :beer:



chaldowhiteboy said:


> You are the second Nash i know now. I call him Nooshy


lol.. my sister (loopsnew) is Noosh... weird.. lol..



Morio said:


> damn NASH!!! :banghead::banghead: now you are playing with TT's... looks like I need to try a different car now... argh!


whatever... lol... was thinking of the bbs wheels i sold you years ago and thinking how good they would look on my new toy.... you still have them?



canes03 said:


> Thanx again nash... looking good... will hit you up at SOWO for sure. Looking forward to checking out the MK1.... Take care


thanks brother! you bringing the corrado or the jetta? 

take care,
nash


----------



## L-I-V-I-N (Jan 26, 2009)

Nice pick up dude! I want a ride in that thing, i've been looking for a 225 roadster for months. 
My friend eric said you guys talked about a built TT he had on his lot a few weeks back.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nashty Rabbit said:


> whatever... lol... was thinking of the bbs wheels i sold you years ago and thinking how good they would look on my new toy.... you still have them?


Yeah I still have them and they are getting replaced next week for some new rollers!! So they will be garage bound until I find the right buyer for em! Glad you are getting into the TT... can't wait to see how you blow the scene up..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Desmonds look hot!


----------



## Ko4TiTy (Apr 27, 2011)

car looks grate man


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

L-I-V-I-N said:


> Nice pick up dude! I want a ride in that thing, i've been looking for a 225 roadster for months.
> My friend eric said you guys talked about a built TT he had on his lot a few weeks back.


thanks brother! Yeah, eric is a real nice guy!!! he mentioned you and i was like, i know that famous drummer... :laugh::heart: but it was between his TT and this one, but this one was WAY to mint not to get... a ride is no problem homie. we need to link up with gary and get some outback again! :beer:



Morio said:


> Yeah I still have them and they are getting replaced next week for some new rollers!! So they will be garage bound until I find the right buyer for em! Glad you are getting into the TT... can't wait to see how you blow the scene up..


i don't play on here too much anymore, but message me with a link!!! would love to see how the car looks and can't even imagine what you got to replace the bbs's with.... hmmmm... as for me blowing up the scene... lol.. nah, i'll leave that up to you big boys... :heart: you coming to sowo???



idwurks said:


> Desmonds look hot!


this is desmonds... :laugh: not my wheels... wanna wheel guess again??? :laugh:





 


Ko4TiTy said:


> car looks grate man


thank you... :beer:

anyway, my hubcentric rings came in from bfi today and finally got motivated to take the wheels off again and play musical wheel spacers....  ended up going with 10 in the front and 15 in the back so that allowed me to clear the fenders and go much lower... I added the new pics to the first post, but here is two in case you're too lazy to look up.... :sly:eace:




















great story, lady in her late 50's is walking by as i'm finishing up taking these pics an asks if i'm ok. i ask why? she tells me that "*it is obvious my rear wheel was broken and falling off*".... :laugh::laugh: so i hit the button and the car popped right back up... she jumped and started to laugh. spent the next 5 minutes teacher her about air technology. amazing thing is she totally understood everything i said... :thumbup::thumbup:

anyways, thanks again for the nice comps guys and hopefully see ya soon...:beer:

take care,
nash


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahaha old people:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Nashty Rabbit said:


> i don't play on here too much anymore, but message me with a link!!! would love to see how the car looks and can't even imagine what you got to replace the bbs's with.... hmmmm... as for me blowing up the scene... lol.. nah, i'll leave that up to you big boys... :heart: you coming to sowo???



I will be at SOWO in mah cah.... :thumbup: may not leave the Best Western parking lot... but it will be at SOWO 
:beer:


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

Wow dude.guy...........u are fvvvvvcking amazing when it comes to wheelin and dealin sir...
But good luck that cah is uber clean i saw it when Darren first had traded the m3 for it.
love those seats not your everyday set.. Good luck w/ it i know im alil late to the pahtay..
Jay Fayopcorn:


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I hope this isn't why I haven't been seeing updates on a certain blue bunny (I kid)  Car looks awesome Nash, very tastefully modded and good daily material (or swap car once you finish your other Rabbit  ).


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

PLAYED TT said:


> Hahaha old people:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


i hope to be old one day.... :laugh:



Morio said:


> I will be at SOWO in mah cah.... :thumbup: may not leave the Best Western parking lot... but it will be at SOWO
> :beer:


nice!! and found out over the weekend that all the syndicate guys are staying there... we stayed there last year and are there again this year... going to be a little nutty me thinks... :sly::laugh::beer: safe trip brother and look forward to seeing ya! 



FLATBLACKMK2 said:


> Wow dude.guy...........u are fvvvvvcking amazing when it comes to wheelin and dealin sir...
> But good luck that cah is uber clean i saw it when Darren first had traded the m3 for it.
> love those seats not your everyday set.. Good luck w/ it i know im alil late to the pahtay..
> Jay Fayopcorn:


thanks brother... :beer: you making it down to sowo again this year?



16v_HOR said:


> I hope this isn't why I haven't been seeing updates on a certain blue bunny (I kid)  Car looks awesome Nash, very tastefully modded and good daily material (or swap car once you finish your other Rabbit  ).


lol... no it's not.... :beer: mike has been busy getting other cars ready for sowo, but once its over, their back on it.... eace: as for the tt, was very happy with the PO'er's work and upkeep and plan on keeping it clean. shouldn't be too hard considering it sits all the time... :laugh: 


take care,
nash


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Nash I've probably met you before, I was on the Durty cruise to the APR cookout last October (and the year before that). I've got a black TT and I think your sister even got some rolling shots of me last trip. I'll be at SoWo for sure, I'll keep an eye out for your car. It looks nice.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

lostorbit said:


> Hey Nash I've probably met you before, I was on the Durty cruise to the APR cookout last October (and the year before that). I've got a black TT and I think your sister even got some rolling shots of me last trip. I'll be at SoWo for sure, I'll keep an eye out for your car. It looks nice.


i saw you roll by many times and waved... not sure if you recognized me while driving by... either way, hope you had a blast at sowo... and speaking of which, really didn't see too many TT's there..... 

take care,
nash


----------

